# Add a (T/A) Name to a Sole Trader Business



## JJM26 (26 Jun 2009)

I have a sole trader business for a number of years now. Targeting another potential market I was hoping to add another trading name to my existing Sole Trader business name.

The purpose of this is to have no connection between the current trading name and the new "Trading As" Name... Obviously to recieve payment the bank will not allow you to recieve a cheque made payable to any other name other than the registered trading Name of the Sole Trader.

Can any one confirm if this is possible and what options are available to me. 

Thanks in advance.
JJ


----------



## jack2009 (26 Jun 2009)

are you saying you want to start another business under another business name?

If you have a businss name abc t/a xzy then they are still the same business!


----------



## RonanC (26 Jun 2009)

Register a brand new business name as a sole trader.


----------



## JJM26 (26 Jun 2009)

I do not want to create a new business if that means filing two seperate set of accounts. 

Can I add a new name to my existing business.

E.G. Sample current name... SKY TEK. Registered business name.
New name SKY REPAIRS. "Where the customer has no idea you are linked to SKY TEK..."

Currently the bank can only process payments made out to "SKY TEK" and not "SKY REPAIRS"

I do not want to create another business and have to run two businesses along side one another.

Hope this explaines it better.


----------



## RonanC (26 Jun 2009)

They will be two seperate trading names and therefore require you to register the new name as a sole trader. A registered business name cannot trade as another one.


----------



## patftrears (26 Jun 2009)

JJM26 said:


> I do not want to create a new business if that means filing two seperate set of accounts.
> 
> Can I add a new name to my existing business.
> 
> ...


As a sole trader you are the business.
You can trade under as many different names as you like
John T/A Cheap Product
John T/A Expensive Product
John T/A Product Maintenance

You will only have to file one set of accounts for John.


----------



## jack2009 (26 Jun 2009)

patftrears said:


> As a sole trader you are the business.
> You can trade under as many different names as you like
> John T/A Cheap Product
> John T/A Expensive Product
> ...


 
That only applies if you are trading under your own name but not when trading under a business name otherwise you would be John t/a abc t/a xyz!!!


----------



## JJM26 (27 Jun 2009)

So its not possible to contact the CRO and have another name added to my sole trader.

Using the name isn't the problem, it getting the bank to allow payments made out the the second business name is where the issue arises.

patftrears... If your are correct how will a cheque made payable to "T/A Expensive Product" be accepted by your bank?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## patftrears (27 Jun 2009)

JJM26 said:


> So its not possible to contact the CRO and have another name added to my sole trader.



Yes it is possible, my previous post is correct.



JJM26 said:


> Using the name isn't the problem, it getting the bank to allow payments made out the the second business name is where the issue arises.
> 
> patftrears... If your are correct how will a cheque made payable to "T/A Expensive Product" be accepted by your bank?


Ask your bank, people usually open up a second bank account for the other business, once you show them the cro cert they should allow teh two names on the account.Might try and push you to open an another account to charge you more.


----------



## JJM26 (27 Jun 2009)

Sorry to go back over this again but..


Do I first go the the CRO and have an additional (T/A) name added to company registration name.
Then once I have the cert from the CRO can I go to the bank to add the new name or open a second account under the new name.
Thanks


----------



## RonanC (28 Jun 2009)

JJM26 said:


> Sorry to go back over this again but..
> 
> 
> Do I first go the the CRO and have an additional (T/A) name added to company registration name.
> ...


 
You said in your first post that you have a registered business name (sole trader). Your do not have a registered company (Limited). You cannot have a Business Name trading as another one. You must register a brand new Business Name with CRO and then bring this new certificate to the bank and open a new account. Each Business Name is a seperate registration and are not linked, the only link is You as the owner. 

You can trade under as many names as you like but you *must* register each one as a seperate Business Name or as a Limited Company if you wish to go down that line.


----------

